# Guys man :( Fitness nightmare! Small after 5 years of lifting



## Magnus700 (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you for all the replies guys. I'm going to try to eat more and be in a small calorie surplus and I'm going to do as much workout volume as possible. I've not been consistent with gym due to giving up but now I'm going to come back and try to get big. And John summers I can't do 8 to 12 reps because when I do it nothing works. Also I don't want to take mk - 677 because it's potentially got side effects and so many natural people get big why can't I do the same. Thank you again for taking the time to reply to my thread.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Magnus700 said:


> Do you think there's any way of increasing my rate of progress?


 Yes. Eat more and train harder and smarter.


----------



## jordanandgym (Nov 14, 2019)

Stop focusing on progressing a barbell curl for a start.

Track your calorie intake, make sure you're in a surplus.

Hire a coach, train to failure and stop doing so much volume.

If you're doing a single body part per day, train each body part 2-3 times per week.

Happy to do a consultation if you're looking for a coach


----------



## Jackoffblades (Dec 26, 2019)

I would say now your 19 the gains will really come. I trained from 16 but didn't start to really pack on the muscle until I was 20


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Tren


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

i was a stick until i was 22+


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Trust me, if you eat enough you WILL gain weight.

Fact,

Eat far too much and most of it will be fat, the body can only build muscle soo fast, even on gear. Fat is far more easily made.

Try upping the calories, tricks that work for me are;

- Adding in 2L whole milk a day (1280 calories, 80g protein ish), Grahams gold is what i drink on a bulk

-Adding olive oil to plain rice, bout a good spoonful per cup.

- Eating a lot of buttery mashed potatoes made with some double cream

- Making protein shakes with some oats in them, or even making them with a scoop of icecream in them

- Having cheesecake as a desert

- Use a fattier cut of meat, i love chicken thighs and 12% mince, dont drain the fat.

-Make a good creamy curry, like thai green with coconut milk

- Proper grated hash browns, fried in butter with bits of bacon, crack 4 eggs on top then grill for 2 mins. Serve with brown sauce. fu**ing amazing breakfast and easily 800ish calories.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Magnus700 said:


> Here's my stats -
> 
> 19 year old male 6 foot tall and weighing 176lbs
> 
> ...


 I think you need to train harder. How hard? Harder than the last time you trained. Watch some videos from Enhanced Athlete and Coach Greg Douchette.

I would recommend the conventional hypertrophy training like 5 sets until failure(12-15 reps). I don't know how to say this nicely but your lifts are far from impressive. I would focus on compounds lifts like pullups/weighted pullups, bench press and do the isolation exercises(curls) at the end.

With regards to supplements, I would recommend taking some MK-677 25mg everyday. It is the safest performance enhancing drug and will increase your hunger. Give me a private message and I can tell you some sources. I personally love drugs and steroids. I am currently on testosterone enanthate and Dianabol and am the same age as you. I would not recommend steroids unless you have done your research.

I would strongly recommend you stop taking 3 protein shakes. One is more than enough. I stopped taking protein shakes a while ago, they are a waste of money. Big bodybuilders don't take high doses of protein shakes, they eat stuff like salmon etc. Go search on youtube 'food vs protein shakes rich piana.'

The only people who take protein shakes are: retards, women and big bodybuilders who are trying to sell them.

It might be worth hiring a bodybuilding coach so he can you tell when to cycle which drugs. I don't know what your long term plans are but there is no bodybuilding without steroids. All top bodybuilders and fitness models take steroids.

Oh yeah, with regards to guys on youtube most of them are on SARMs or steroids. For example, Mattdoesfitness used to be a skinny w**ker(like you) but after a few years of steroids/SARMs usage(and hard work of course) he has a pretty respectable physique.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> Trust me, if you eat enough you WILL gain weight.
> 
> Fact,
> 
> ...


 jesus that all sounds disgusting. personally i go much leaner than that



> The only people who take protein shakes are: retards, women and big bodybuilders who are trying to sell them.


 or the people that are not tighter than a ducks bum and want a quick hit without having to eat and digest a big meal. you don't need to get protein this way but it is easier if you don't like eating too much. work out your diet and hit your macros 

i agree with the gym fad atm when everyone seems to be on protein because its trendy . even spreading to here in Thailand:


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

unclezillion said:


> or the people that are not tighter than a ducks bum and want a quick hit without having to eat and digest a big meal. you don't need to get protein this way but it is easier if you don't like eating too much. work out your diet and hit your macros
> 
> i agree with the gym fad atm when everyone seems to be on protein because its trendy . even spreading to here in Thailand:


 I mean whey protein is digested so quickly that it will be in and out of system fast. Only about 1/3 of a 30g scoop of whey will be digested since the body can only digest so much protein at a time. It is better to take 10g of whey three times a day or casein before bed but ideally protein from food sources(milk, turkey breast etc) will always be absorbed better.

Can I come with you to Thailand the next time you go? I don't have too many friends that want to go with me. We can go red light district together no?


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

JohnSummers said:


> I mean whey protein is digested so quickly that it will be in and out of system fast. Only about 1/3 of a 30g scoop of whey will be digested since the body can only digest so much protein at a time. It is better to take 10g of whey three times a day or casein before bed but ideally protein from food sources(milk, turkey breast etc) will always be absorbed better.
> 
> Can I come with you to Thailand the next time you go? I don't have too many friends that want to go with me. We can go red light district together no?


 Why don't you stop talking absolute bollocks for just one day..


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> I mean whey protein is digested so quickly that it will be in and out of system fast. Only about 1/3 of a 30g scoop of whey will be digested since the body can only digest so much protein at a time. It is better to take 10g of whey three times a day or casein before bed but ideally protein from food sources(milk, turkey breast etc) will always be absorbed better.
> 
> Can I come with you to Thailand the next time you go? I don't have too many friends that want to go with me. We can go red light district together no?


 no

i live here in Thailand and have been here for 14 years now . Red light districts are not my thing only having been to them with visiting friends.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

TALBOTL said:


> Why don't you stop talking absolute bollocks for just one day..


 What do you want?

Oh yeah, you were the one asking for my pictures. I will send you some soon. It's just that the camera in my phone is bad so will ask my friend to take some pictures.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

unclezillion said:


> no
> 
> i live here in Thailand and have been here for 14 years now . Red light districts are not my thing only having been to them with visiting friends.


 nice joke. Visiting friends, I like that.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

JohnSummers said:


> I mean whey protein is digested so quickly that it will be in and out of system fast. Only about 1/3 of a 30g scoop of whey will be digested since the body can only digest so much protein at a time. It is better to take 10g of whey three times a day or casein before bed but ideally protein from food sources(milk, turkey breast etc) will always be absorbed better.


 You know that the protein in milk IS whey right?

Well a mix of whey and casin.

Protein powders are essentially separated milk that's dried and flavoured. They certainly don't digest "too fast"

Actually protein from chicken etc.. is harder for the body to adsorb, but you already knew that i'm sure and were just kidding.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

unclezillion said:


> jesus that all sounds disgusting. personally i go much leaner than that


 You need to try proper hashbrowns for breakfast, proper all day meal there.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Tonysco said:


> You know that the protein in milk IS whey right?
> 
> Well a mix of whey and casin.
> 
> ...


 Nope, quite a lot of the protein powders are denatured. If you make a protein shake and the powder settles down then that protein has been denatured by using high temperatures. Coach Trevor, Rich Piana and other large bodybuilders agree. They don't take protein powder. Go argue with them.

Go and watch Rich Piana's video on protein powder. I think Rich Piana might know a thing or two about bodybuilding.

I am not against protein powder, you can do whatever you want. I don't take protein powder and have not noticed any decrease in performance. Most people get enough protein from their diet unless you live in a starving country like Pakistan.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Tonysco said:


> Actually protein from chicken etc.. is harder for the body to adsorb,


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

JohnSummers said:


> Rich Piana might know a thing or two about bodybuilding


 He is rather out of shape at the moment though.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> He is rather out of shape at the moment though


 Bet he's lean as....


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

JohnSummers said:


> I think Rich Piana might know a thing or two about bodybuilding.


 He knows how to overdose for sure.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Tonysco said:


> You need to try proper hashbrowns for breakfast, proper all day meal there.


 occasionally have hash browns but very fatty and being a fat bastard right now i need to a



JohnSummers said:


> nice joke. Visiting friends, I like that.


 a friend from London is visiting soon from London with her kids and Hubby. She wants to see the red light area so i guess my first visit in 3 years is going to happen


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

unclezillion said:


> She wants to see the red light area so i guess my first visit in 3 years is going to happen


 What does she want to see in the red light district? Is she into women? She has a husband so must be bi.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> What does she want to see in the red light district? Is she into women? She has a husband so must be bi.


 despite what happens there it is a bit of a tourist attraction. pat pong has a night market so you go to the market and look into the bars lol


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> I mean whey protein is digested so quickly that it will be in and out of system fast. Only about 1/3 of a 30g scoop of whey will be digested since the body can only digest so much protein at a time. It is better to take 10g of whey three times a day or casein before bed but ideally protein from food sources(milk, turkey breast etc) will always be absorbed better.
> 
> Can I come with you to Thailand the next time you go? I don't have too many friends that want to go with me. We can go red light district together no?


 Jesus Christ, pipe it Bummers. You don't know what you're talking about.

@Magnus700 do not listen to Summers. Clueless


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> Jesus Christ, pipe it Bummers. You don't know what you're talking about.


 And you know a lot?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> And you know a lot?


 More than you


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tonysco said:


> You need to try proper hashbrowns for breakfast, proper all day meal there.


 Bacon and egg bap mate

Look how fu**ing awesome I look :thumb


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> More than you


 sure you do


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Frandeman said:


> Bacon and egg bap mate
> 
> Look how fu**ing awesome I look :thumb


 Bought from a cafe along with a mug of tea (loads of sugar) at half 7 on the way to a site :lol:

I'd still take the hash browns over it with bacon and eggs


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Basically this;






Only i cut the bacon into bits and fry it off in the pan with the potato.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> sure you do


 As a 19 year old, Summers, and looking at your previously written posts in this thread, I am beginning to doubt myself. I think you might be the all seeing eye and guru after all!


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> As a 19 year old, Summers, and looking at your previously written posts in this thread, I am beginning to doubt myself. I think you might be the all seeing eye and guru after all!


 Hey don't you dare make fun of my age. I will be 20 in May, so I am older than 19. I think I should invite you to my birthday so I can confront you face-to-face.

I am on test E 500mg per week. You like that free test? The medichecks doctor was scared.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> Hey don't you dare make fun of my age. I will be 20 in May, so I am older than 19. *I think I should invite you to my birthday so I can confront you face-to-face. *
> 
> I am on test E 500mg per week.
> 
> View attachment 179265


 That's jolly kind of you, Bummers. I'd love to confront you face to face. We could kiss. A birthday kiss from a man old enough to be your Dad. I could be your Daddy. Would you like that?

Tell me where you live and I'll sort a flight or bus. Or if you're close enough, I'll walk.

Btw, you're not older than 19. Until you turn 20, you're still a teenager. I'll now read your bloods. Thanks for posting them considering I didn't ask for them :thumb

I do like the free test. I'm not scared though. You're Oestrodol is looking great. Think a bit of pre-cum came out when I saw it


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> That's jolly kind of you, Bummers. I'd love to confront you face to face. We could kiss. A birthday kiss from a man old enough to be your Dad. I could be your Daddy. Would you like that?
> 
> Tell me where you live and I'll sort a flight or bus. Or if you're close enough, I'll walk.
> 
> Btw, you're not older than 19. Until you turn 20, you're still a teenager. I'll now read your bloods. Thanks for posting them considering I didn't ask for them :thumb


 These are probs the most gay comments I have ever read.

How does giving me a birthday kiss make you my dad? Don't wanna kiss from you, I am not into older men or men in general. Older women I don't mind.

Read my bloods all you want. I am taking exemestane 20mg twice a week to reduce my estrogen, you agree with that? Don't ask me why my exmestane is 20mg per tablet(I know its usually 25mg).


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Painful.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> These are probs the most gay comments I have ever read.
> 
> How does giving me a birthday kiss make you my dad? Don't wanna kiss from you, I am not into older men or men in general. Older women I don't mind.
> 
> Read my bloods all you want. I am taking exemestane 20mg twice a week to reduce my estrogen, you agree with that? *Don't ask me why my exmestane is 20mg per tablet(I know its usually 25mg).*


 I didn't ask you, John. Maybe it was a friend of yours who asked and you got mixed up.

Where do you live? Looking at cost of flights in case you live somewhere other than the U.K.

Can't wait for your birthday, John. Will you have birthday cake? Protein birthday cake?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Crackerman said:


> Painful.


 Johns nearly 20


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> I didn't ask you, John. Maybe it was a friend of yours who asked and you got mixed up.
> 
> Where do you live? Looking at cost of flights in case you live somewhere other than the U.K.
> 
> Can't wait for your birthday, John. Will you have birthday cake? Protein birthday cake?


 I live in England. You want my exact address?

Exemestane normally comes in 25mg per tab. I bought mine from cenzo pharma and it came in 20mg. Protein birthday cake? No thank you, I am saving money to buy some winstrol.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> I live in England. *You want my exact address?*
> 
> Exemestane normally comes in 25mg per tab. I bought mine from cenzo pharma and it came in 20mg. Protein birthday cake? No thank you, I am saving money to buy some winstrol.


 You wanted to confront me??? It's up to you.

Winstrol and 500 test per week at 19..... Good plan. Exactly what you need.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> You wanted to confront me??? It's up to you.
> 
> Winstrol and 500 test per week at 19..... Good plan. Exactly what you need.


 Yeah why not. 500mg is a bady dose. You can start steroids at any age as long as you finish puberty.

There are guys out there doing dbol only cycle so I am better then them.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> Yeah why not. 500mg is a bady dose. *You can start steroids at any age as long as you finish puberty. *
> 
> There are guys out there doing dbol only cycle so I am better then them.


 Yes, John, and that's exactly why you shouldn't be doing them.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yes, John, and that's exactly why you shouldn't be doing them.


 I don't drink or smoke and my diet is on point. Alot of my friends drink alcohol. Steroids are far safer than alcohol.

Have you ever used steroids? You sound like one of those NHS doctors who are even scared of the word 'testosterone.' Steroids barely have any major irreversible side effects contrary to the mainstream media. For example, the NHS website says that steroids make you bald, aggressive and give you acne. I have had none of those sides despite being acne prone. My acne has actually decreased from testosterone.

There are many top-class athletes who have used steroids for years without any major side effects. And test E is a weak steroid. Ever heard of Anadrol?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> I finished puberty like two years ago. I think I stopped growing since I was 17. All my shoes/clothes have been exactly the same size since then.
> 
> *Your clothes are the same size? Clearly you need to look at how you train or your 500 test a week is bunk. *
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

PSevens2017 said:


> Your clothes are the same size? Clearly you need to look at how you train or your 500 test a week is bunk.


 Yeah the 'length' is the same my muscle size has increased significantly. How is my test bunk if my levels are at 116 nmol/l?

I think you are one of those old gay men who take steroids in hope to transform their below average physique.

This video is for guys like you:


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

JohnSummers said:


> Yeah the 'length' is the same my muscle size has increased significantly. How is my test bunk if my levels are at 116 nmol/l?
> 
> *I think you are one of those old gay men who take steroids in hope to transform their below average physique. *
> 
> This video is for guys like you:


 Lol. Bummers, I'm not the 19 year old using steroids because I'm too lazy/insecure to put the foundations and hard work in naturally.


----------

